# Advise needed for whiting rig



## cohuttariverrat (May 17, 2014)

From north Ga mnts heading to jekyll next weekend and I have read so much to be confused about whiting. I sure could use some simple easy rig to maybe buy at wallmart. Also the best line and weight to go with whatever rig you recommend. Will be using 8ft and 6ft rod. Thanks GON members


----------



## wharfrat (May 17, 2014)

Just make a Carolina rig with 2 oz. or 3 oz. egg sinker. Use a #1 kahle hook or #1 j baitholder. The mainline should be between 10-20lb. mono. (If your using braid the test won't matter.) I like to bump up to 40-60 lb. mono for the leader so the sharks don't cut you off. The leader can be between 5-8". Simple but effective. You can also by the pre-made bottom rigs at Walmart, that use pyramid sinkers.


----------



## oneleg (May 17, 2014)

Ditto on wharfrat's post.  We also use a fluorocarbon leader tied onto our braid with a trout sinker tied to the end of the leader & a #1 j-hook tied in the middle of the leader using a palomar knot.  This works well if the bite is finnicky.  Having the hook in the middle will allow you to feel them bite better on such days.  Just adjust the weight of the lead to fit the tide flow.  We've used 15lb & 30lb Yozuri leaders on this rig depending on the location.


----------



## cohuttariverrat (May 17, 2014)

Cool thanks. I will be using mono. I tried last spring on jekyll with 15lb leader an sure enough sharks cut it very often. can i cast net for bait with good results or best just go buy shrimp or mullet? I sure am determined to catch something for the grill. If you just had one "go too" lure for walking and casting the surf what would it be? Thanks for the info. im just an ole mnt stream trout fisherman and occasional bass fishing the lakes


----------



## pine nut (May 18, 2014)

PU frozen Squid @ bait shop or Wal-Mart.  Your rod needs to be capable of heaving at least a three oz. weight.  Two Oz will work but when the tide gets really rolling a three won't keep it on the bottom. If you are fishing from the beach use either a pyramid sinker or with a fish finder rig a barrel shaped weight of same sizes as above.  A longer rod any where from 7ft (minimum imo) to a 9ft.  Don't forget that though you are targeting whiting there is always a chance something much LARGER may decide it wants your offering!  I have had six foot sharks hit a fingertip size piece of shrimp.  Prepare accordingly.   I prefer Penn or ABU Garcia Reels for the salt and do not forget to rinse them well after fishing.  Rinse rods and even hooks and lures too asap after fishing...daily!   Try a bucket of fiddlers around bridge and pier pilings as well for sheepies.  They are good eating.  Good luck.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2014)

Just got back from catching a bunch of whiting. They are one of the easiest fish in the world to catch, don't need any fancy rig. A simple Carolina rig with a 2-oz sinker and 1/0-2/0 circle hooks will do just fine. They're not line shy, either, I've caught plenty on a 1/0 circle hook snapped directly to the snap on the end of a wire leader in areas with lots of small sharks that tend to cut mono. As for bait, cut frozen finger mullet or squid both work great and are a lot easier to keep on a hook than shrimp. If they're hitting, you can catch them about as fast as you can throw something in the water. They will usually peck-peck-peck a few times, then take off with it. With the circle hook, just start reeling when they take off, don't jerk to set the hook. I have never caught a whiting on a lure, though-only bait.


----------



## The Captain (May 19, 2014)

Like wharfrat  said, I use a number one hook because its so sharp. I have caught 30 lb stripers on them.


----------



## dotties cutter (May 20, 2014)

The 2 hook rig from the tackle shack is what we use and with 20 pound line a three ounce pyramid sinker keeps it on bottom and small pieces of fresh shrimp is the bait we use. The best part is after the fish are caught we have begun filleting and skinning our whiting and taking out the belly bones no matter if they are small or bigger fish. When you fry these fillets all you can say is "good fish, pass the grits please". Best of luck to you, We have been doing best on the low incoming tide.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 20, 2014)

Will you be there this weekend or next weekend?


----------



## ghost8026 (May 20, 2014)

Caught these this past sun on dead shrimp peeled and broke into two pieces fished on bottom with a double hook leader #2 hooks and a 2oz pyramid sinker


----------



## Fatback1 (May 20, 2014)

http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/glenniconway/media/4-25Whiting046.jpg.html]






[/URL]


I can't disagree with any of the above posts.
All good info.

*BUT, I feel like the Owner Mutu light circle hooks in sizes #4 and #2 are by far the best for Whiting. They catch themselves!*

Sorry, have to slide over to see all the fish..............????????????


----------



## cohuttariverrat (May 23, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone. I will be on the island memorial week and will take in all this info before trying to catch a few. I can't find any size or limits in the regs at all?


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 23, 2014)

cohuttariverrat said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I will be on the island memorial week and will take in all this info before trying to catch a few. I can't find any size or limits in the regs at all?



This year there are no size or creel limit.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 23, 2014)

Might see you there if your gonna be there next week!


----------



## tattooedfisherman (May 29, 2014)

are these rigs best used from a pier or from the shore? or it doesn't really matter?


----------



## micahdean (May 30, 2014)

Simple Carolina rig, just enough wait to keep it down. Small peeled FRESH shrimp.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2014)

tattooedfisherman said:


> are these rigs best used from a pier or from the shore? or it doesn't really matter?



Doesn't really matter-it's usually harder to not catch whiting than to catch them.


----------



## tattooedfisherman (May 30, 2014)

oh that looks great!!


----------

